# Argentina late August to early September



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I went there last summer around the same time you are thinking of going. It was fun but the meowntain melted out at the bottom while i was there. Most days it was just below 0. The rest of the country was a bit warmer though.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the heads up. I'm hoping there will be plenty of snow left on the mountain.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya there should be, i think we just got unlucky. If you are planning on going for 5-6 days check out SASS global travel. They have an adult age camp that me and a friend did, lots of fun cool vib. Accommodations are not the best but you get a guide/coach for about the same price as just riding and staying somewhere nicer.


----------

